# 2 iPhone issues



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi, 
I can't get into the full site on my iPhone is that normal? Also can't respond to PMs. 
Other thing is I keep getting pop ups telling me about the app. I don't want it. I'm tired of it popping up on every page. Can I disable that? 
Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

